

Confessions of a Trackback Spammer: Please… Stop Me - Restructure
http://www.copyblogger.com/trackback-spam/

======
eli
The real nasty comment/trackback spammers these days use botnets. Blocking IPs
is inherently a whack-a-mole affair.

